# I have to wipe my butt multiple times a day



## MyButt (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to post such a terrible thing, but I pray that one of you might be able to offer me some help.  I have IBD but do NOT have big D and I literally have to wipe my butt multiple times a day.  I can go to the bathroom, wipe, and be perfectly clean.  But then a couple of hours later (even without any gas) I feel the need to go wipe and sure enough I'm dirty again.  It's as if I'm leaking a little bit all the time.

Does anyone else get this?  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to handle it or what the cause is?  Thank you.


----------



## scifi-enthusiast (Apr 17, 2011)

All the time. It comes with the territory in my opinion.


----------



## slightlysilly (Apr 17, 2011)

Get yourself some baby wipes.  Not the flushable toddler kind but the regular baby wipes.  It will give you that fresh feeling we in crohnsland always strive for.


----------



## Manzyb (Apr 17, 2011)

This happens to me as well.  Well, it happens when I am in my times of actually having formed-ish stools instead of just water.  The only thing that really ever makes me feel clean is to take a bath   I do keep wipes with me all of the time, too.


----------



## ashleyw (Apr 17, 2011)

it's a sign of inflammation in that area. when tissues are inflamed they get red and secrete fluid. are you having any pain in that area?


----------



## GI Joe (Apr 18, 2011)

You might want to consult with your doctor. I had this problem and it turned out to be a fistula. This is a kind of a good thing because it can be treated with antibiotics. If the fistula gets clogged up you could develop an abscess which may require a more intrusive procedure. 

This was my experience and may not be the same for you so consult with your doctor.


----------



## MyButt (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you all, I really appreciate it! 





ashleyw said:


> it's a sign of inflammation in that area. when tissues are inflamed they get red and secrete fluid. are you having any pain in that area?


I do, and some blood when I wipe


----------



## Mountaingem (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes let your doc know-Cortifoam really helped me with this problem. It was so bad for me that I carried individually wrapped Tucks and Calmoseptine with me everywhere-so sorry you're going through this!


----------



## buttbetter (Dec 2, 2013)

I adapted a kitchen faucet sprayer to my bathroom faucet with quick release fittings. It just reaches the toilet. Flushing everything out (combination enema/mini-colonics) with warm water and then blotting gets me through the day, no blood, no skid marks.
If you have to hire a handyman, "It's for washing your hair."


----------

